# New Fisherman Question on Knots



## Effers (Jun 25, 2015)

Hello everyone. First, wanted to say what a great board choke full of awesome fisherman. From all the advice to stories to pictures, I love this website.

Anyways, I am somewhat new to fishing. I take the kids when I have time and I get real enjoyment to see them smiling having a good time. We are headed down to Topsail Island, NC the week of July 4th and plan to do some fishing on the ICW from kayaks. After doing some reading I plan to use a carolina rig with some gulp bait. My question, what is the best/easiest knot to tie the main line to the swivel and what knot to tie the leader to the swivel? We tried this last year and while we did get many hits, I lost more rigs and fish than I care to remember. This time around I want to appear like I know what I am doing and provide a better time for the kids.

Thanks a ton.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

I like using the uni knot. But I'm not very experienced as well. I don't usually get break offs with the uni and it is easy to tie.


----------



## Effers (Jun 25, 2015)

That knot looks fairly easy. Do I use that for both lines attaching to the swivel? And thanks for the fast response.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I like the palomar knot. strong and simple to tie


----------



## bgbuckdwn (Jan 20, 2015)

+1 for the palomar knot


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Effers said:


> Hello everyone. First, wanted to say what a great board choke full of awesome fisherman. From all the advice to stories to pictures, I love this website.
> 
> Anyways, I am somewhat new to fishing. I take the kids when I have time and I get real enjoyment to see them smiling having a good time. We are headed down to Topsail Island, NC the week of July 4th and plan to do some fishing on the ICW from kayaks. After doing some reading I plan to use a carolina rig with some gulp bait. My question, what is the best/easiest knot to tie the main line to the swivel and what knot to tie the leader to the swivel? We tried this last year and while we did get many hits, I lost more rigs and fish than I care to remember. This time around I want to appear like I know what I am doing and provide a better time for the kids.
> 
> Thanks a ton.



Welcome to the Forum . . .

Personally, you can do 95% of all your fishing by knowing 3 Knots . . . The Uni-Knot . . . The Dropper Loop . . . The Surgeon's Knot.

Tight Lines ! ! !


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I use the uni knot. Might need extra turns if using a thinner braid such as 20 lb.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Effers said:


> Hello everyone. First, wanted to say what a great board choke full of awesome fisherman. From all the advice to stories to pictures, I love this website.
> 
> Anyways, I am somewhat new to fishing. I take the kids when I have time and I get real enjoyment to see them smiling having a good time. We are headed down to Topsail Island, NC the week of July 4th and plan to do some fishing on the ICW from kayaks. After doing some reading I plan to use a carolina rig with some gulp bait. My question, what is the best/easiest knot to tie the main line to the swivel and what knot to tie the leader to the swivel? We tried this last year and while we did get many hits, I lost more rigs and fish than I care to remember. This time around I want to appear like I know what I am doing and provide a better time for the kids.
> 
> Thanks a ton.


Hope this helps.
http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/

I use Palomar


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

yeah palomar is easy, quick, strong, and it's hard to do wrong, just wet it down and pull it tight


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

yep, palomar, 100% line strength long as ya wet it before cinching it down.
js


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Don't know how you could go wrong with either uni or palomar knots?? If braid is super slick you may have to put more turns in the uni though... With fireline 4 works fine..


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Effers said:


> That knot looks fairly easy. Do I use that for both lines attaching to the swivel? And thanks for the fast response.


You can probably use uni for both. But I am not as experienced as some other folks on here. For braid I use 6-7 turns. For mono I use 4-5 turns. Make sure you put a little saliva on the knot as you tighten. It well help bond the knot


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

surffshr said:


> Hope this helps.
> http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/


 Awsome link, thanks for sharing! Think I finally ID'd the hook knot I use. Learned it from NC Head boat fishing mates back in the mid 80s. The knot is a variation of the Centauri knot, the one they taught me has two loops versus three. Nice to put a name to it.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

palomar, surgeon, uni...after these are mastered then try slim beauty,yucatan,homer rhodes etc.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

HStew said:


> palomar, surgeon, uni...after these are mastered then try slim beauty,yucatan,homer rhodes etc.


Great advice from above. Enough said. Palomar, uni knot, awesome!! Tying uni knot in braid I would wrap more than usual with mono. Easy knots to learn and quick.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

surffshr said:


> Hope this helps.
> http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/


You can also use

http://www.animatedknots.com/indexfishing.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

I have an app on my phone called Knot Wars that has several different knots, their break strength, and videos on how to tie. Very convenient as long as you have internet connection. I usually spend the night before a big trip practicing my knot tying since I can't sleep anyway! Nothing pisses me off like not being able to rig up fast enough when the fish are biting.


----------



## Effers (Jun 25, 2015)

surffshr said:


> Hope this helps.
> http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/
> 
> I use Palomar


Awesome link. I think you have step me up for success. I am sure to practice this weekend.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I use the Palomar mainly but also uni knot but run the line twice through the eye on the swivel then tie the uni. This is with braided line also melt the tag end for extra hold.


----------



## vaycay fishin (May 20, 2015)

+1 palomar. Easy and strong.


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

I use a palomar for thinner lines such as braid or 12# mono and a uni for heavier lines such as a shock leader to a swivel snap.


----------



## viper2788 (May 1, 2012)

Palomar for braid and mono line and clinch knot for flourocarbon.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Effers said:


> Hello everyone. First, wanted to say what a great board choke full of awesome fisherman. From all the advice to stories to pictures, I love this website.
> 
> My question, what is the best/easiest knot to tie the main line to the swivel and what knot to tie the leader to the swivel?
> 
> Thanks a ton.


For strength and simplicity

Main to swivel = palomar

Swivel to leader= uni or improved clinch.


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 21, 2005)

The Palomar knot is one of a very few knots in existence that is truly retains 100% knot strength in monofilament, and is stronger that nearly any other knot in other materials such as fluorocarbon an braid as well. The added benefit is that it's so easy to tie that you can do it in the dark. Learn the Palomar and you will be good to go.


----------



## Stan Lockhart (Dec 28, 2007)

Master these and your 90% there!

Improved Clinch Palomar Uni Knot Dropper Loop


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Main line to leader: Double Uni
Leader to hook: Palomar

To each their own, I fish mostly Florida with crystal clear waters, but I try to stay away from snaps, swivels, etc. I like having a egg weight the moves along my line, either Knocker Rig or Carolina Rig.


----------



## DASulis (Jan 11, 2015)

The palomar from mainline to swivel. A trilene or improved clinch from swivel to leader. I'd recommend snelling if using a circle hook.


----------



## Shanep (Jul 1, 2015)

Running line to shock leader - Joe Kickass knot (Half Slim Beauty, Half Uni)
Shock Leader to Leader swivel - Uni
Leader to hook - Uni Snell


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

My early fishing career was marred by bad knots....I have lost so many fish,,,even when I became a mate and a captain, I still had occasional problems with knots.....after over fifty years of fishing experience in every kind of fishng imaginable, here are my votes.
*Tying two lines togetherL*Out on a boat/beach/pier etc.,I tie a uni-uni knot, which does good. When I need a knot I can rely on, I do a short Spider Hitch loop tied with a uni-uni knot. The double line on the lighter of the two lines makes a world of difference....and it casts good!
*Tying a line to a swivel*On the water, usually a uni. Otherwise, if I got a minute, I take a straw our of one of the kid's drink pouches and tie a nail knot. Check out "Spike's Knots" or "Australian Braid" on GOOGLE and it will show you how.
*To hook*Nail knot or snell

The tutorial I mentioned is first rate and it should help you "iron out" any knot problems.

BA


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The improved clinch has been a go to terminal knot for me for a long time.

Tommy


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm going to try the Palomar next time I go out. I get tired of doing the loops with the improved clinch.


Best Regards,
Stan


----------

